# free graigs list cichlids



## fishwolfe

thats about all i know.any ideas on these would help :wink:


----------



## a7oneal

The second pic is of an OB peacock. I want to say the fish in the third pic is a Protomelas sp.


----------



## fishwolfe

i thought ob means orange blotch?thanks for the help :thumb: i'll check out the Protomelas.


----------



## MalawiLover

fishwolfe said:


> i thought ob means orange blotch?


It generally does, but since the OB peacock is a man made species, there is quite a bit of variation on color. The males also usually het some blue mixed in with the orange and black as well.

here is a pic of my OB peacock male


----------



## fishwolfe

thats a nice looking fish :wink: i really hope my ob peacocks do get some blue.i have 4 that are orange/brown like yours.how big is he?


----------



## MalawiLover

He is about 5inches now (including tail). he started out with just the orange and black-brown. He didn't start to get the blue until he was almost 4inches.

He was pretty dull looking when I first got him from Petco. (SInce they are man-made anyway and he was going in an all male peacock tank, I decided to give him a go)


----------



## fishwolfe

he seems happy.what type of sand is that?


----------



## MalawiLover

Plain old Pool filter sand. The brand I use is Lighthouse brand, but it seems to be standard PFS.


----------



## ac_vuohenraiskaaja

heres mine when i got him.
hes MUCH bigger now =) and very blue speckledy
his name is Հէգկոհճըդոն

i understand they are hybrids but my other peacock








swims around dominant.

but Հէգկոհճըդոն tends to dwell in the rocks, like a Mbuna.
they are a Mbuna Peacock hybrid right?

anyway to answer the question Հէգկոհճըդոն didnt look very good when i got him,
but now hes beautiful =) just give them time, good water and food XD


----------



## fishwolfe

i cant wait


----------



## MalawiLover

ac_vuohenraiskaaja said:


> they are a Mbuna Peacock hybrid right?


Most likely as the OB pattern is really only found naturally in mbuna. It also explains why they tend to be a bit more aggressive than your standard peacocks.


----------

